# Création site e-commerce



## annoit (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je recherche un logiciel pour mac permettant de réaliser une boutique en ligne, genre ShopFactory sous windows.
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juillet 2008)

L'eCommerce c'est tout un monde, je suis loin d'être omniscient en ma matière mais je vais essayer de t'aiguiller. 

Souhaiterais-tu passer par Paypal & Google Checkout, ou un paiement pro avec  Visa / Master Card ?

Pour la première solution, il existe des solutions externalisées très faciles à mettre en oeuvre comme Bigcartel (Paypal) ou FatFreeCart (Paypal + Checkout). Mais cela reste limité, notamment au niveau du design et du pointage des DNS. 

Si tu veux quelque chose de plus pro, il faut passer par des solutions comme OS commerce ou Mercantec, mais de solides notions en code sont nécessaires. De plus, il faut parler Anglais. Mais l'avantage est que tu pourras proposer un paiement Visa - MatserCard, customiser le design comme tu le souhaites, et faire pointer des DNS pour une meilleure SEO.

Si tu débutes et tiens absolument a customiser ta solution comme tu le souhaites, je ne connais que eshox, qui est un plug-in eCommerce pour Rapid Weaver, mais toujours au stade de béta actuellement.

Voilà je laisse la parole aux spécialistes, en espérant qu'il existe une solution clé en main sous forme d'application, cela simplifirait les choses.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juillet 2008)

Va voir aussi Thelia, ossature html indépendante (includes Php) très souple (CSS) système de boucles pour les requêtes Php. D'après mon dév Php c'est assez facile à modifier et personnaliser, en tout cas mes bâtis Css sont très faciles à implanter.

C'est encore jeune dans les possibilités (comparé à OsCommerce) mais c'est développé par des Clermontois qui causent notre langue...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

osCSS version full css de OSCommerce.


----------



## gebruik (12 Juillet 2008)

Thelia repose sur un système de squelette à la SPIP. Intéressant, mais pas nécessairement le meilleur choix.
OS Commerce et tout ce qui gravite autour a beaucoup de retard niveau codage, l'aspect XHTML/CSS est une chose (et il est loin d'être parfait), ils ont cependant loupé le coche PHP5.

Essaie le couple Joomla + Virtuemart, ça vaut le détour.


----------



## 77tonio (12 Juillet 2008)

Je crois , si c'est possible , qu'il faut savoir comment tu vas vendre.

J'ai un peu de mal avec les systèmes pour e-commerce  car on ne trouve jamais la fonction qui nous paraît importante .

Donc je fais faire .

Ce qui me semble certain c'est qu'il faut pouvoir évoluer et améliorer facilement.

Paypal est bien mais cher , il faut 2000 par mois pour le quitter  .


----------



## dmo95 (8 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je relance le sujet car le titre correspond parfaitement à ma demande !!

Voilà, je me présente bien que certains commence certainement à me connaître, je suis un jeune développeur actuellement sur un projet e-commerce en freelance. J'ai accepté de relever le défi avec une jeune entreprise qui lance sa ligne de vêtement. Mais j'arrive ici sur un terrain glissant, car en effet, je ne m'y connais pas vraiment en e-commerce... Il me reste de nombreuses choses à découvrir, en particulier toute la partie gestion de payements, qui sera assuré dans mon cas par la BNP. Mais également tous le processus d'achat d'un article !

Etant depuis maintenant bientôt un an sur Wordpress, j'avais pensé dans un premier temps au célèbre plugin WP E-Commerce... mais forcé de constater, un manque évident de documentation et une stratégie commerciale beaucoup trop importante (version gold payante, documentation officielle payante à 37USD ^^), je suis contrains à abandonner cette idée...

J'ai plutôt un bon niveau de développement, donc pas de barrière de ce côté là, mes besoins se concentrent donc essentiellement sur les points suivants :

un CMS avec une documentation officielle complète pour créer un template perso
une communauté francophone et/ou anglophone présente

J'ai déjà installé OSCommerce qui m'avait été conseillé, ceci dit l'interface admin m'avais un peu bloqué, en effet je la trouve peu intuitive et assez peu travaillée (mais probablement très efficace). Mais je ne trouve pas de documentation pour le développement d'un template perso, comme Wordpress le propose avec la Doc developper.

Ensuite le CMS Joomla pourrait correspondre grâce à sa communauté et à sa documentation, mais y a-t-il un bon plugin e-commerce pour ce CMS ?

Eventuellement d'autres propositions ?

PS : Si vous trouvez la documentation officielle de OSCommerce qui référence toutes les fonctions du CMS je suis preneur !!


----------



## momo-fr (8 Avril 2009)

J'ai essayé Joomla + VirtalMart, problème : c'était entre 2 versions 1.3/1.5, du coup le taf pour travailler le squelette était pas au point... mon dev php c'est pris la tête aussi... bref on a abandonné.
Le BO de Joomla est trop dispendieux en ressources et pour un client lambda c'est 3 heures de formations à ajouter (sans compter les catas à régler par la suite).

Je travaille depuis quelques mois avec Thelia, je viens de suivre une formation chez Octolys il y a 2 semaines, sans savoir trop nager dans le php j'arrive à peu près à me débrouiller avec les boucles, l'essentiel c'est que ça marche.

Le BO actuel est un beau bouzin j'en convient mais la prochaine version de Thelia va mettre le turbo de ce côté avec un superbe BO Javascript/Ajax très intuitif et modulaire, de quoi paramétrer un BO personnalisé pour mes clients.

Comparé à OSComerce Thelia fait pas le poids mais ce qu'il fait il le fait très bien, quelques exemples :
La Bonne Pointure
Mobilier-Orika
Mellow Yellow

De toute façon pense que tu vas devoir consacrer pas mal de temps à comprendre le principe d'un CMS... c'est ça le plus dur.


----------



## dmo95 (8 Avril 2009)

C'est gentil merci, mais pour les principe des CMS j'en ai déjà tripatouiller 2 donc à priori, le concept ne devrait pas être trop dur à assimiler.

J'ai passé toute la soirée hier à regarder ce qui pouvait le plus me correspondre, et sur vos conseil je pense que je vais tenter l'aventure Thelia ! Un peu de patriotisme tout de même 

Ce matin de bonne heure et de bonne humeur, je l'ai installé, l'interface est très soignée reste à voir si elle est fonctionnelle. Par ailleurs, je pense que cela devrait me suffire l'entreprise avec laquelle je travail est à ses débuts, et ne va pas proposer avant quelques années plus d'une 30aines d'articles, avec deux ou trois catégories d'articles... rien de bien sorcier à gérer.

Qui plus est je serais vers qui me retourner si j'ai un réel soucis !! momo-fr Certified Octolys !!

Rappel moi ce qu'est BO ? Back Office, c'est la partie administration ?


----------



## momo-fr (8 Avril 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Rappel moi ce qu'est BO ? Back Office, c'est la partie administration ?


[avec la voix d'la lieuban on]
C'est koi l'BO ?  Et l'aut hé, spa c qsé l'BO... MDR... 
[avec la voix d'la lieuban off]

Oui, oui, le BO est bien la back office, déformation professionnelle désolé...

En parlant de Thelia j'ai passé une partie de la nuit sur un projet en cours d'achèvement, j'ai basculé pas mal de contenu sur ce fameux BO, Thelia est assez souple même si la structure de la boucle *"contenu"* est limitée dans sa hiérarchie et les possibilités d'imbrication des requêtes.

Pour info, tu as toute la littérature (succincte parfois j'en conviens) à cette adresse.


----------



## dmo95 (11 Avril 2009)

Hey !

Oui oui pour le BO pas mal, en plus cela est précisé dans le titre de la page lorsque vous êtes dans la partie admin de Thelia.

En tous cas, cela fait maintenant une semaine que je suis sur Thelia, et je le trouve très agréable à utiliser, et effectivement très souple. Quelques petits problèmes pour intégrer du php dans les templates mais ce n'est qu'un détail et il existe des solutions.

Bravo à cette équipe qui essai de détrôner les plus grand ! Désormais, je le conseillerais pour ce qui souhaiterais de développer un e-commerce.

PS : Ceci étant je suis qu'à mes débuts, et je commence seulement à attaquer, réellement, la partie e-commerce et tout le processus d'achat.


----------



## TheCorry (19 Juin 2009)

Holà,

Bon je sais que ce n'est pas forcément ce que tu recherches puisque tu sembles vouloir presque développer de A à Z, mais j'ai reçu une newsletter l'autre jour de mon hébergeur web. En effet, ils ont visiblement sorti une solution e-commerce prête à l'emploi qui à l'air de tenir la route... 

Plus d'infos

J'ai un ami qui travaille là bas, au pire je lui demanderai comment ça marche leurs e-commerce.

.albin


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2009)

Un peu de pub ne fait pas de mal mais ce type de solution est très limitée, surtout côté transport (partenaires oblige)


----------



## CatFauve (20 Juin 2009)

Personnellement, j'utilise le CMS Prestashop avec des très bons résultats. Customisable, facile à comprendre et manipuler... je recommande donc.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi j'ai l'impression que certains font leur pub? :hein:


----------



## grumff (4 Mai 2010)

Ça s'appelle un bot ouais.


----------



## milllou (19 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

pourquoi ne pas essayer http://www.webacappella.fr/  ?

il y a un module e-commerce intégré.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Je te l'ai déjà expliqué, ce programme génère des pages en flash : pas ou très peu accessible, lourdes et peu référençables.

Maintenant tu fais comme tu veux hein Si tu veux un site inutilisables avec un gsm/smartphone* (sans flash donc), inaccessible aux personnes handicapées et qui n'apparaît pas dans les résultats des moteurs de recherche, vas-y, lance-toi.


*environ 5 milliards de gsm sur le marché, tous potentiielement pouvant  aller sur le net, 5 fois plus que les ordis.


----------



## milllou (19 Juin 2010)

D'accord avec toi, mais quand je vois les prix demandés mensuellement par des sites spécialisés dans l'e-commerce c'est quand même pas rien.

Tu me diras qu'on en a toujours pour son argent mais quand on débute on réfléchit toujours à balancer 30 à 40 euros/mois pour un site sans savoir si cela va être rentable.


----------



## Niconemo (20 Juin 2010)

En passant, pour ajouter à la liste des CMS qui on des plugins d'eCommerce :
Textpattern a plusieurs solutions plus ou moins évoluées (mais plutôt pour du petit e-commerce par paypal) : voir ici.


----------



## momo-fr (20 Juin 2010)

Le web et le e-commerce ne s'improvisent pas&#8230; :mouais:


----------

